# Jana + Jenni - 2 Girl im Pool / Holidays (27 HQ-pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (8 Jan. 2008)

*Tobi Borsti*​ 
_*präsentiert*_​ 
*Jana + Jenni*​ 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Muli (8 Jan. 2008)

Die Bilder machen echt Lust auf Urlaub :drip:
Danke dir für die beiden Wassernixen!


----------



## Joker (4 Juli 2008)

:3dlechz:

das sind ja zwei super-süße Mädels! :thumbup:

Vielen Dank für diese schönen Fotos!! 
:thx:


----------



## congo64 (21 Jan. 2011)

nett die Beiden


----------



## POLOHUNTER (22 Jan. 2011)

verdammt nett, da will man doch gerne mal mitplantschen


----------



## turnov (3 Apr. 2011)

Sehr lecker, ja! :drip:
Ich überleg nur die ganze Zeit, an wen mich Jana erinnert...irgendeine Dame aus dem Fernsehen...


----------



## raffi1975 (4 Apr. 2011)

süss ! :thumbup:


----------

